# New car with HDMI & USB port but no auxiliary input



## Chris3mes1

I was looking into buying a new 2015 Honda Civic EX. After owning a 2003 Civic and connecting my SiriusXM by auxiliary input adapter through the back of the radio, I was excited to finally get Auxiliary input in front of the radio.

After test driving I noticed there is a USB connection and HDMI connection but no Auxiliary input. The HDMI & USB are for converting the Iphone screen onto the LCD display in the car.

What are my options for connecting a plug and play radio for SiriusXM to the car and not using the FM Adapter. Also SiriusXM is not available with the Civic unless you pay extra for the navigation unit.

Is there a way to convert the 3.5mm audio to either HDMI or USB? I can't believe my decision to buy a new car is based on my satellite radio hookup.


----------



## Brad Bishop

Chris3mes1 said:


> I was looking into buying a new 2015 Honda Civic EX. After owning a 2003 Civic and connecting my SiriusXM by auxiliary input adapter through the back of the radio, I was excited to finally get Auxiliary input in front of the radio.
> 
> After test driving I noticed there is a USB connection and HDMI connection but no Auxiliary input. The HDMI & USB are for converting the Iphone screen onto the LCD display in the car.
> 
> What are my options for connecting a plug and play radio for SiriusXM to the car and not using the FM Adapter. Also SiriusXM is not available with the Civic unless you pay extra for the navigation unit.
> 
> Is there a way to convert the 3.5mm audio to either HDMI or USB? I can't believe my decision to buy a new car is based on my satellite radio hookup.


Really surprised that there's no AUX-IN (3.5mm plug). Did you ask? Are you sure? Maybe they put it into the glove box or center console?

I have a 2009 Civic EX, which does have the Aux-in right next to the cigarette lighter, but looked into alternatives for HD Radio, SiriusXM, etc. There are some adapters that'll basically fake the satellite radio portion and give you menus to traverse to get to other features such as HDRadio, SiriusXM, and Aux In, which is what you'd want. Having looked at it's use on YouTube it looks REALLY clumsy.

I forget what it was called but I bet if you search for: Honda Civic HDRadio SiriusXM that you'd find it.


----------



## Chris3mes1

Brad Bishop said:


> Really surprised that there's no AUX-IN (3.5mm plug). Did you ask? Are you sure? Maybe they put it into the glove box or center console?
> 
> I have a 2009 Civic EX, which does have the Aux-in right next to the cigarette lighter, but looked into alternatives for HD Radio, SiriusXM, etc. There are some adapters that'll basically fake the satellite radio portion and give you menus to traverse to get to other features such as HDRadio, SiriusXM, and Aux In, which is what you'd want. Having looked at it's use on YouTube it looks REALLY clumsy.
> 
> I forget what it was called but I bet if you search for: Honda Civic HDRadio SiriusXM that you'd find it.


100% positive, For the 2014-2015 model, they replaced the Aux-in for USB/HDMI for the Honda link. Honda link is the most pointless thing I have ever seen.

The LX model does come with Aux-in but are you giving up the perks of the EX model

Here is the link to specifications
http://automobiles.honda.com/civic-sedan/audio.aspx

I am actually looking into a different car/make. Honda lost a customer due to this flaw.

Not sure if this photo will show


----------



## Brad Bishop

Chris3mes1 said:


> 100% positive, For the 2014-2015 model, they replaced the Aux-in for USB/HDMI for the Honda link. Honda link is the most pointless thing I have ever seen.
> 
> The LX model does come with Aux-in but are you giving up the perks of the EX model
> 
> Here is the link to specifications
> http://automobiles.honda.com/civic-sedan/audio.aspx
> 
> I am actually looking into a different car/make. Honda lost a customer due to this flaw.
> 
> Not sure if this photo will show


That's just dumb.

There is one thing you could do, assuming that the 2015 Hondas support Bluetooth: Get a bluetooth transmitter with a 3.5" port and strap that under the dash, after synching, of course.

Something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Transmitter-R...5&sr=8-2&keywords=bluetooth+audio+transmitter

That's a lot of dumb workaround for something that should be there in the dash.


----------



## Chris3mes1

Brad Bishop said:


> That's just dumb.
> 
> There is one thing you could do, assuming that the 2015 Hondas support Bluetooth: Get a bluetooth transmitter with a 3.5" port and strap that under the dash, after synching, of course.
> 
> Something like this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Transmitter-R...5&sr=8-2&keywords=bluetooth+audio+transmitter
> 
> That's a lot of dumb workaround for something that should be there in the dash.


Thanks for the link! I did not even consider bluetooth. So starting this thread did help!
Even though its not a direct connection, at least we know there is a solution. The civic does support bluetooth.
I also found this product which gets great reviews after looking into the anker transmitter you recommended.
I may order one just to have! 

http://www.amazon.com/TaoTronics-TT...d_sim_e_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1820JS12YWJ87WQ1N4WW

I am now waiting for the new 2015 Subaru Crosstrek to be released, I always liked them, but its a lot different from a Civic.


----------



## DreadPirateR

nvm


----------



## head_unit

If you search "3.5mm to usb adapter" on eBay a bunch of matches turn up, though I've never used such. 

Better yet, call Crutchfield and ask them about it.

Even more better, call Honda technical support and ask them "how to connect a Sansa Clip Zip MP3 player which only has a headphone jack" to the new Civic EX and see what they say.


----------



## Chris3mes1

head_unit said:


> If you search "3.5mm to usb adapter" on eBay a bunch of matches turn up, though I've never used such.
> 
> Better yet, call Crutchfield and ask them about it.
> 
> Even more better, call Honda technical support and ask them "how to connect a Sansa Clip Zip MP3 player which only has a headphone jack" to the new Civic EX and see what they say.


Thanks! Ended up getting a Subaru  with Aux & free SiriusXM for 4 months


----------



## head_unit

Chris3mes1 said:


> Thanks! Ended up getting a Subaru  with Aux & free SiriusXM for 4 months


Let the SiriusXM expire. they will send or call with offers. You should be able to get year for $77 or $96 or something like that if you are stubborn. You can find some other threads about this.


----------



## Chris3mes1

head_unit said:


> Let the SiriusXM expire. they will send or call with offers. You should be able to get year for $77 or $96 or something like that if you are stubborn. You can find some other threads about this.


I already have a All Access Account, I do like the sound quality in the in dash radio in the new car, but I also like my Onyx Plus for everything it does.

I wish the in-dash radio had more, I wonder if there is an update.

Right now they want $10 a month for an additional radio. I would only do $5/month


----------



## Ladyguitar10

I have a 2015 CIVIC without the Aux cable input. I also got a Sirius XM radio for my car. I called Sirius XM customer service and they walked me through to have audio come through my car radio. So call Sirius XM they will help you with the aux cable issue. I hope this helps. Thank you.


----------

